# Aluminum and Micarta - Weekend well spent !



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't been able to posted any new frames lately, school is taking over and managing time is a mission impossible.

After couple hours of web-walk-about, i came across The Ghoper's GS-31 Padauk and Aluminum frame which got me thinking ... hmmm? searching through my materials in the garage, i found a off-cut size sheet of Canvas phenolic board which was perfect for my intention.

I also thought it would of been a nice opportunity to integrate a slot so i could shoot double looped of awesomeness ... MJ and Popshot style! 

Dedicated my Friday and Saturday afternoons in the workshop, blister on my right thumb, nasty dust fumes and WHOLE bunch of abrasives later .... wwooaalla.










(Micarta and Aluminum frame, ready for gluing)










(The sticky part .................  )










( I really dis-like/hate/extra hate and dis-like this part )



















(Close up of fork area)




























( Ready to shoot .... all i need is feral cans )

Some technical stuff which involves the superior metric system 

Frame: DKC Full Size frame, 6061 T6, 10mm thick

Laminate: Natural canvas phenolic laminate, CE grade, 6mm thick

Pins: 6mm aluminum rods

Finish: Fine mesh Scotchbrite abrasive, i'm guessing approx 600grit? i don't know the mesh exactly, i just grabbed a whole bunch from my local abrasive store ... :iono:

Shooting style: OTT, double looped, single tube ( max .dia 6mm ), flats (max width 25mm)

Feel free to as any questions.

Thanks,


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful Danny...real nice work on that one


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Always a fan of your work Danny, but this is maybe my favourite yet! Awesome slingshot


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

you made a veeeeeeery nice slinger there, respect.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, i appreciate the feedback,



> but this is maybe my favourite yet!


I agree!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice one Danny.

Covering the entire Slingshot looks really good. I miss a small spacer, but thats only a minor thing.

Just judging the looks this is, next to the polished one with blue jean micarta and bandgrooves, my fav. of all your shooters.

Verdict: Weekend well spend lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

simply awesome ! i hope you never find a girlfriend, :neener: , dont want to see you ever stop making the awesome slingshots of yours . hmm, unless you can find one to do the grunt work for you . :king: good seeing you around and keep up the builds . :wave:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Very nice one Danny.
> 
> Covering the entire Slingshot looks really good. I miss a small spacer, but thats only a minor thing.
> 
> ...


I would of liked some kind of spacer also, but at the time the frame was already 22mm thick and adding another 2-3mm would of been too thick.

Polished jean micarta ... hmm i like the sound of that ! but overall ... weekend well spent indeed.



> imply awesome ! i hope you never find a girlfriend, :neener: , dont want to see you ever stop making the awesome slingshots of yours . hmm, unless you can find one to do the grunt work for you . :king: good seeing you around and keep up the builds . :wave:


Girls? what ... there is no such thing, stop rubbing in the fact that i attend a boys high school ........ :king:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup. That right there has definitely got a megalodon dose of awesomeness going on. Beautiful.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

What has two thumbs and love the set by step photos and final product?

< This guy


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Danny the man, myth and legend! Awesome frame dude. Great post. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Always reminds me of digital cammo that colour canvas.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic fella can I ask what you used to cut the Aluminum out with ATB Phil.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

"Feel free to ask any questions"?

Ok.... can I have it?  Great work bud, looks like a winner. You have a gift with the metalwork FO SHO!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, Danny. That is beautiful. You are a super talented young man with LOADS of patience.

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Another beauty in form and for function.

I agree with your comment "superior metric system". When I was young there was talk of the US switching to the metric system. Now I wish they did. Metric is so much easier.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Terrific job Danny!* Buddy you do som awesome work!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

You knocked it outta the park again! Nice, Sir, very NIce.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great slingshot, I am a big fan of that shape, easy to hold. It looks fantastic. Kudos


----------



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

Very good combination 10mm aluminium and canvas micarta,could shot with bands or tubes, beautiful design : perfect.

I like forks curves.


----------



## AGASARANG (Feb 24, 2013)

Really is a wonderful piece ...


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Ok.... can I have it?  Great work bud, looks like a winner. You have a gift with the metalwork FO SHO!


Thanks .... 



> Wow, Danny. That is beautiful. You are a super talented young man with LOADS of patience.
> 
> Fantastic work!!


Patience pays off ... no need to rush projects 



> Another beauty in form and for function.
> 
> I agree with your comment "superior metric system". When I was young there was talk of the US switching to the metric system. Now I wish they did. Metric is so much easier.


Hahahaha .... i have to admit, i'm biased. Metric all the way! :king:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Another winner!

My SPS is that same color micarta. What a great material for a slingshot that you're going to use everyday!

Enjoy the double tubes of awesomeness :lol:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Indeed! Micarta feels great, texture and traction is awesome.

But yeah ... looped tubes all the way! 



> Very good combination 10mm aluminium and canvas micarta,could shot with bands or tubes, beautiful design : perfect.
> 
> I like forks curves.


Thanks, i like the combination also


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow awesome slingshot I really like Micarta.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Polished jean micarta ... hmm i like the sound of that !


Of course you do! Just don´t forget to contact me right after you finished it...to send you my adress lol


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An absolute FANTASTIC work, full of finesse and craftmanship!!!

One of the best well-balanced slingshots I've ever seen :bowdown:

Congratulations, great artist!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love wood but this is certainly changing my thought pattern. Outstanding piece of work Danny. And seeing again how you do it is amazing. The shape, the lines, wonderful. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Now, this is SOME study of multiple materials! Nothing like a bombproof SS...next is tungsten carbide and mastodon ivory? Great work to say the least, rivets centered, epoxied trilayers, totally symetrical..sheesh!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very elegant and solid looking Danny! Exceptional blend of materials and of course your shaping skills too!!!! Flatband


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A "clean" slingshot - no gimmicks, but really an eye catcher! I like this way!

Very good choice of materials, great craftsmanship - outstanding work Danny!

Best regards

Torsten


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> An absolute FANTASTIC work, full of finesse and craftmanship!!!
> 
> One of the best well-balanced slingshots I've ever seen :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Thanks Q! means a lot coming from you.



> I love wood but this is certainly changing my thought pattern. Outstanding piece of work Danny. And seeing again how you do it is amazing. The shape, the lines, wonderful. Thank you for sharing with us.






> Now, this is SOME study of multiple materials! Nothing like a bombproof SS...next is tungsten carbide and mastodon ivory? Great work to say the least, rivets centered, epoxied trilayers, totally symetrical..sheesh!


Lol!? tungsten carbide slingshots ...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> I love wood but this is certainly changing my thought pattern. Outstanding piece of work Danny. And seeing again how you do it is amazing. The shape, the lines, wonderful. Thank you for sharing with us.


 :iagree: Yes outstanding work !!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't add anything to what's already been said -- just a superb piece in every way. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Very elegant and solid looking Danny! Exceptional blend of materials and of course your shaping skills too!!!! Flatband


Thanks! i appreciate the feedback.



> Sweet!






> A "clean" slingshot - no gimmicks, but really an eye catcher! I like this way!
> 
> Very good choice of materials, great craftsmanship - outstanding work Danny!
> 
> ...


Thanks Torsten, means a lot coming from you.



> I can't add anything to what's already been said -- just a superb piece in every way.


 I appreciate the kind words. :bowdown:


----------

